# Crested Gecko Background Sealant



## Gunnell (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi I'm planning on a fake background for my crestie tank but i'm not too sure what is best to seal the background with to make it waterproof and safe. I've seen people use varnish and G4 pond sealer but i'd like to know from people who have used them if they've had any issues with them, or with the animals.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

depdns on type i always use expanding foam and aquarium silicone with eco earth this is all safe :2thumb: yauchet varnish, pond sealan or epoxy resin are all usable


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> yauchet varnish, pond sealant or epoxy resin are all usable


as above but for cresties i just use floor varnish (£1 per tin)...never had a prob,
see the link below


----------



## Gunnell (Apr 20, 2009)

Where did you get your varnish from?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Gunnell said:


> Where did you get your varnish from?


pound stores, ''the what'' store(its a cheap shop) or indepentant diy stores


----------

